# Somatropin and test e cycle



## Chriscgt (Oct 27, 2018)

Just started my new cycle of soma and test e.  Wanted to know the results and how much test they ran along with it.  My plan is to run 3 iu /day with 500 test e a week and then bumping to 4 iu and then 5 iu constantly running the 500 test e split 2 days.


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2018)

How many weeks for the test? For the GH?

cycle history? Current stats? Goal for the cycle? 

Too many variables to answer your question but we can give you an idea of what to expect/what you can achieve with the answers to those questions.


----------



## HDH (Oct 27, 2018)

What is your brand of gh and how did you get it?

I don't want specifics on your ordering. Looking for local, off a steroid board or from a website.

Thnx.


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 27, 2018)

What is your age?  Have you researched the affects of coming off of HGH?

You should see some good results form the Test e fairly quickly, I would advise you to have an AI on hand in case you need it and get your blood work checked.


----------



## Chriscgt (Oct 27, 2018)

HDH said:


> What is your brand of gh and how did you get it?
> 
> I don't want specifics on your ordering. Looking for local, off a steroid board or from a website.
> 
> Thnx.


Its Hilma Biocare, 3.33mg/10IU. It was obtained by a trusted friend in the pharmacy business.  He has his own site that he uses.


----------



## Chriscgt (Oct 27, 2018)

waltr64 said:


> What is your age?  Have you researched the affects of coming off of HGH?
> 
> You should see some good results form the Test e fairly quickly, I would advise you to have an AI on hand in case you need it and get your blood work checked.


I am 35 and this will be the second cycle with HGH.  Last cycle I had great results and very clean. This cycle I'm looking to lose a little more body fat and get over my plateau I'm at right now.  

I have researched the side affects, my last cycle I had almost zero side affects happen other than the night sweats the first couple weeks which is expected.


----------



## HDH (Oct 28, 2018)

Chriscgt said:


> Its Hilma Biocare, 3.33mg/10IU. It was obtained by a trusted friend in the pharmacy business.  He has his own site that he uses.



It's the first I've heard of it but that doesn't mean anything. There's more gh out there these days than ever.

I ran a search and didn't see anything bunk or scam related so best of luck with the product.

Honestly, the results you can expect will be that of a 500mg a week test cycle. The hgh, while helping you out with sleep and recovery when your IGF levels raise, is a slow gainer and best results will be seen running into 6 months.


----------



## Chriscgt (Oct 28, 2018)

HDH said:


> It's the first I've heard of it but that doesn't mean anything. There's more gh out there these days than ever.
> 
> I ran a search and didn't see anything bunk or scam related so best of luck with the product.
> 
> Honestly, the results you can expect will be that of a 500mg a week test cycle. The hgh, while helping you out with sleep and recovery when your IGF levels raise, is a slow gainer and best results will be seen running into 6 months.


Thank you.  I love the feeling with GH once it kicks in, the body and mind are one you cant do with test alone.  My diet is one I have to watch out for with this cycle,  got a little slack with it in the last few months, which is why I wanted this route.  But I've been crackin down with sugars and carbs so I want my levels to come back good next week.  I will post results through cycle and keep updated.


----------



## HDH (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes, your diet will have to be in check, all year around. 

If you get it in check on the cycle then go back to slack, you will lose the results of tightening it down and switch back to the look of a non tightened up diet so any gains will suffer.

It is much, much easier to lose than it is to gain and gains can go quickly. As long as you are at a weight that your natural test levels will support, you should be able to keep everything if you stay on top of it.

The hgh will help with keeping you lean but when you come off the hgh, you will have to make up for it with your diet.

How long you gonna run it for?


----------



## Chriscgt (Oct 28, 2018)

HDH said:


> Yes, your diet will have to be in check, all year around.
> 
> If you get it in check on the cycle then go back to slack, you will lose the results of tightening it down and switch back to the look of a non tightened up diet so any gains will suffer.
> 
> ...


So far I have about 90 days of GH, but my plan is to run 6 months.


----------



## HDH (Oct 29, 2018)

Chriscgt said:


> So far I have about 90 days of GH, but my plan is to run 6 months.



6 months is the best option. You won't want to come off of it when the time comes either  :32 (20):


----------

